# Cronjob Problemchen



## Seppi123 (26. Juli 2013)

Ich hoffe ich bin hier in der richtigen Sektion, wenn nicht, dann bitte verschieben und ich bitte um Entschuldigung 

Ich wollte eigentlich einen weiteren Service hinzufügen zu den bestehenden, indem Sich Benutzer registrieren können und dann einen oder mehrere Cronjobs erstellen können. 

Dies wollte ich mit PHP erledigen, das aus der DB einfach alle Cronjobs ausliest und dann immer ein neues IFRAME erstellt, mit der URL dieser Webseite / Datei.

Leider geht es nicht per Cronjob, sondern nur als direktem Aufruf:

Cronjob:


> php /home/xxxxxxx/public_html/services/cron/m.php



Dies sollte eigentlich jede Minute ausgeführt werden. In der Tabelle (aus einer MySql Datenbank) kann ich aber zurückverfolgen wie viele Male diese Webseite aufgerufen wurde. Aber es ändert sich wie o.g. nur bei direktem Aufruf!


```
<?php // Pro Minute
require ("../xxxx.php");

$abfrage = "SELECT * FROM cronjobs WHERE every = 'minute'";
$ergebnis = mysql_query($abfrage);
while($row = mysql_fetch_object($ergebnis))
   {
   echo "<iframe src=\"$row->url\"></iframe>";
   }

?>
```

Weiß jemand bescheid , wie ich das verändern kann, so dass eigentlich alles über ein PHP Script geht und dieses von einem Cronjob ausgeführt wird. Oder gibt es andere Möglichkeiten?

Vielen Dank an alle


----------



## sheel (26. Juli 2013)

Hi

ohne da komplett durchzublicken, was du vorhast:
iframe? Wirkt nur,wenns zum Browser geht.
Cronjobs tuns normalerweise nicht
(können schon die Textausgaben irgendwo sammeln, aber nicht parsen).


----------



## Seppi123 (27. Juli 2013)

Naja ich wollte eigentlich via PHP dann alle Cronjobs (die die Benutzer erstellt haben) per IFrame einbinden , damit diese dann mit einem Cronjob aufgerufen werden können, falls du das jetzt besser verstehst ? =S

Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit, mit nur einem Cronjobs, "mehrere Cronjobs" zu simulieren? Weil ich keine Ahnung habe wie ich meinen Server so Einstellen kann, wenn dies überhaupt möglich ist, dass Benutzer ihre Cronjobs registrieren und dann bei mir ausgeführt werden. Soll ein kleiner Service werden, den ich meinen Benutzern anbieten will, wenn diese ein Hostin Paket haben, was keine Cronjobs bereitstellt...


----------

